# MS Outlook - Cannot turn off reminder



## srosenbaum (Jan 4, 2005)

When reminders appear in MS Outlook and I click Dismiss All I get the error message "Cannot turn of reminder. You may be reminded again. The end date you entered occurs before the start date. There is an error dismissing the reminder "Smith departs at 8:30". Dismiss operation failed.

How can I delete in the database this reminder?


----------



## smiller8706 (Feb 2, 2005)

*Cannot turn off the reminder in Outlook Calender*

I, too, am getting this same message whenever I open Outlook. I deleted this appointment from my calendar, but I still continue to get the reminder. Any ideas??


----------



## DDONE (Oct 27, 2008)

Solution:

First, try launching Outlook.exe with the “cleanreminders” command line argument:

C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\OUTLOOK.EXE /cleanreminders

If that does not work, carry out the below steps to delete the items in Reminders folder:

Download MFCMAPI tool from http://support.microsoft.com/?ID=291794

1. Run MFCMAPI on the desktop

2. Go to Session->Logon and Display Store Table

3. Select your profile

4. Right click Mailbox and choose “Open Store”

5. Expand “Root Container”

6. Right click “Reminders” and select “Open Contents Table”

7. New Window Launches with Title Reminders

8. Select all the reminder items listed there, Right click and select “Delete Message”

9. Close MFCMAPI


----------

